# All Slavic: "(3, 2, 1) 'go!'"



## bragpipes

In racing events, what is the word for "go" after a countdown?    German uses "los" (off) and English uses go or sometimes "off you go."  The "off" also makes an appearance in "start off" and "kick off" for starting processes or actions.

My question is:

1. What is said after 3-2-1?
B. Does it make a difference what the sport is?  (Running, swimming, car?)

2. Is there a word for "go" that is used in non-racing contexts - sports, such as soccer, boxing, etc?

3. Is there something  "It's your turn - go!" or "go" (start the presentation").

4. Do any of these go's or off's appear in other words (such as off in kick-off")?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## iezik

Slovenian: one common counting is "pripravljeni, pozor, zdaj" what is "ready, attention,now". The first two words can be replaced with numbers "3, 4" to "tri, štiri, zdaj" or (less often) their order can be exchanged to "pozor, pripravljeni, zdaj". And yes, the sequence can be used for any activity as it doesn't mention moving.

Croatian: the common sequence is analogous "priprema, pozor, sad" what is "getting ready, attention, now". Also the variants "spremni, pozor, sad" (the first word is now an adjective and no more a noun) or counting with number 3, 4 as "tri, četiri, sad" are common.


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*Tri, dva, jeden...štart! / Tri, dva, jedna...štart!* (Three, two, one...start!)

*Tri, dva, jeden...teraz! / Tri, dva, jedna...teraz!* (Three, two, one...now!)

*Pripraviť sa, pozor, štart!* (Get ready, attention, start!)

*Pripraviť sa, pozor, teraz!* (Get ready, attention, now!)

It's your turn. = *Si na rade.
*
Go!* = Ideš!*


----------



## Panceltic

Agree with iezik above. The most common in Slovenian seems to be "3, 4, zdaj!" and "pripravljeni, pozor, zdaj".

"Pozor" in this phrase is usually pronounced with the first syllable stressed, whereas in other instances it is the second syllable that is stressed.


----------



## Karton Realista

Pl: Trzy, dwa, jeden... Start!

Gotowi... Start! (Ready... Go!) 


bragpipes said:


> 3. Is there something "It's your turn - go!" or "go" (start the presentation").


Teraz twoja kolej, *dawaj*!
Dawaj is colloquial, could be used in various contexts.


bragpipes said:


> 4. Do any of these go's or off's appear in other words (such as off in kick-off")?


Kick off is a phrasal verb, and kick-off noun comes from it, so in Slavic languages it will have a suffix, in Polish that example would be "wykop" (here we have a very colloquial use of the word wykop; comes from wykopać).


----------



## marco_2

In racing events we also say: *Do biegu, gotowi, hop!*


----------



## Karton Realista

marco_2 said:


> In racing events we also say: *Do biegu, gotowi, hop!*


Is that some sort of regionalism? 
I've always heard *Do biegu, gotowi, start! *


----------



## marco_2

Karton Realista said:


> Is that some sort of regionalism?
> I've always heard *Do biegu, gotowi, start! *


I don't know, really. Some of my PE teachers used to shout _hop, _others shouted _start._


----------



## Karton Realista

marco_2 said:


> I don't know, really. Some of my PE teachers used to shout _hop, _other shout _start._


It's an example of what could be called "gwara wuefistów"


----------

